# Increasing displacement



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone attempted to increase the displacement of the GA16DE? I know many people are interested in a turbo but overall displacement can't be ignored.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.mathermotorsports.com/

or check the latest SCC with an article on his car. It's a very minor increase, but every little bit helps.


----------

